# Ski Side Village...No Review on Tug



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 23, 2012)

So, i'm still trying to book my sometime between June 22-July 31st trip...i noticed this place on RCI and 'CamelBeach' is right around the corner....i figure i can make a VERY cheap vacation out of this...since its a short drive from home and the water park is fairly inexpensive for a week

But, the reviews on RCI are VERY VERY Discouraging and there are no review new on TUG....

Anyone been in the last couple years?  What do you think about the place...i can deal with sub-par, it'll just be a place to cook and sleep when we're not at the water park....but a total dump MAY make me have to rethink these plans


----------



## Patri (Mar 23, 2012)

If it's a short drive, go over and take a look.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 23, 2012)

Patri said:


> If it's a short drive, go over and take a look.



well, by short i meant, less then 2hrs.....So short compared to my usual drives to Williamsburg & Massanutten

I booked it for July 14-July 21, but added the vacation protection, just in case


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 26, 2012)

Will offer 1 full year of TUG renewal for someone to post a recent review of this resort that has none.


----------



## wcfr1 (Mar 26, 2012)

I own here but have never been. I have always used it as a trader.

What I can tell you is that about 4 years ago owners took control and to stay solvent sold off about half the units. 

Since then we have paid a special assessment and all of the units have been completely redone. Very modern looking from the pictures I have seen.
Here's a link to the web site with pictures.
http://www.skisidevillagehome.com/gallery.html


----------



## wcfr1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Here are some recent reviews from Trip Advisor.

Essentially, forget all the old reviews you may come across. It's pretty nice now.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...lle_Pocono_Mountains_Region_Pennsylvania.html


----------



## anne1125 (Mar 30, 2012)

Good to hear.  We're doing an "extra vacation" here this fall.  

By the way, we like the outlets in Tannersville, nearby.  Good Christmas shopping. 

If anyone has been here recently a review would be great.

Anne


----------



## VivianLynne (Mar 30, 2012)

I booked this on the Extra Vacations Sale yesterday for $217 plus taxes minus the $20 RCI Platinum credit equaled $218. It is closer than Shawnee to my "project" - rebuilding my vacation house. Checkin on Sat Apr 28. 

If anyone wants to do a "road trip" for Sunday April 29, let me know via PM --- I can only spend about 4-5 hours at the house before I flee the destruction. I have 1/2 gallon of volka.:ignore: 

I going to "claim" TUG Brain's free year's Review Award.

PS. If you want to help, I do have an Extra Bedroom and bath. I will buy beer for labor.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 30, 2012)

TUG road trip? --- see the unit AND shopping at THE CROSSING OUTLET MALL?

Count me in! Anyone else? Sending PM.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey, end of tax season, I need vodka too!


----------



## anne1125 (Mar 30, 2012)

Please come back and let us know how you like the place.


----------



## carl2591 (Apr 4, 2012)

we stay there in sept 09 and the one we stay in was good.. it had been remodeled with granite countertop, etc. the free wireless was nice and the phone system VOIP was free long distance to any where in US..

not much in the way of pools open during sept but did see a outdoor pool area on property.

people in the office were very nice and told of the problem with old developer and selling off units. 

have a good stay on do what i forget to do an post a review..


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 13, 2012)

VivianLynne said:


> I booked this on the Extra Vacations Sale yesterday for $217 plus taxes minus the $20 RCI Platinum credit equaled $218. It is closer than Shawnee to my "project" - rebuilding my vacation house. Checkin on Sat Apr 28.
> 
> If anyone wants to do a "road trip" for Sunday April 29, let me know via PM --- I can only spend about 4-5 hours at the house before I flee the destruction. I have 1/2 gallon of volka.:ignore:
> 
> ...



Vivian, any update? I'd love to hear what you thought of the place


----------

